

Ask HN: If you were seventeen and had passion and time what would you do? - joshmlewis

Hello!  I would take a gander and say I'm one of the youngest startup employees on here.  I work for a pretty nice startup that deals in social political advocacy.  I just graduated high school and have been dealing in the web since I was 12.  I taught myself CSS/HTML and have learned through many designers how to tell the difference between good and bad design.  I'm a fan of usability and helping people do things easier.  I am always looking for ways to make things better from the minute I step into a room.<p>So my question:  Say you were 17, had little monthly expenses (&#60;$250), and had a decent amount of free time on your hands taking a year off from college.  What would you do to make the best of it?  Projects, jobs, knowledge, or what? Or if you could have gone back to my age, what would you have done or done better?<p>As of now I would say I have a basic understanding of the startup world and business process.  I am proficient in HTML/CSS and have little knowledge of an actual programming language but am familiar with how it works.  And on top of it all, I have a huge passion for the web and learning new things.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
katherinehague
I started getting involved in startups when I was around 16, there's a lot I'd
do differently and a lot I would do the same if I could go back. Here are some
thoughts:

1) Build a network: I'd say that the valuable thing I have done is build a
network. Attend industry conferences and events in your area, and become
engrained in the startup community. Your age is an advantage, it gets you
noticed, and means almost anyone will take a meeting with you. Put yourself in
lots of situations that scare you, you'll look back and wonder what the big
deal was. The best opportunities come when you're you're at the right place at
the right time.

2) Learn to program: I'm 'non-technical', having just finished a degree in
business marketing. Only recently have I really started making an effort to
learn to program (mostly ruby), but I wish I had done it much earlier. Its
important even if you never want to be a developer that you have a strong
understanding of how things work and what's possible. Its also frustrating not
to have the skills to have an idea and create a prototype, without spending
your life savings or bringing on a partner.

3) Seize Opportunities: Early on I wasn't too particular about what
opportunities I helped out with, if it got me excited, I was in. This
mentality let me try a lot of different things and helped me learn better time
management. You'll learn what you like and what you don't like. Don't be
afraid to get in over your head.

Best of luck!

~~~
joshmlewis
Yeah, I want to get out in the city and meet and sieze and do all of that.
Just finding the opportunity to take that first step is hardest.

~~~
katherinehague
I'm sure there are startup/web events going on in your area. Literally just
pick a few and sign-up. There will be a lot of hit and miss but the most
important thing is to stop thinking about it and just do.

~~~
joshmlewis
I don't live in a 'startup area' quite honestly.

------
NHQ
I'll be strictly practical. As somebody who taught himself CSS first and HTML
second, at a later age, with a master plan, I advise you to learn javascript
to the hilt, and have a complete tooling shop. You could also use to learn
about other structured document types besides HTML. Keep an eye on the avante
garde. Set some goals. Javascript enabled, choose your next adventure: the way
of canvas, webGL, svg, and the great growing mass of libraries for browser
graphics and interactivities; or the way of software architecture, and crack
Node.js and familiarize your self with all its modules; learn networks and
databasing. You can maybe do both, eventually. Either one will allow you
significantly to experiment and invent, and/or become involved in IRL
collaborations. You have nothing but lots of time to become a craftsman, to
build a people network, interact with the growing base of young adults gearing
up to inherit a galore of industry overdue for innovations. Maintain a simple
life. An occupational cycle of learning and practice is as good as it gets.
Read everything. Become an apprentice and glean some hard-won knowledge ahead
of time itself. Consider it good fortune if anybody besides you takes yourself
seriously until about 1755046732, in dollars or milliseconds.

------
kerryfalk
Talk to people. Make lots of friends. Network.

The technical skills will come with time and it already looks like you've got
that under control and moving in the right direction. If you want to be known
as the All Knowing Developer of X then you can spend more time learning about
X and probably do just fine. The only thing that separates people who are good
at what they do from people who are great is just the time they spent doing it
(Assuming the level of passion is also equal).

But I think the skills that are underestimated in the tech world are people
skills - spend time cultivating them and they will last you a lifetime.

If I had more time on my hands right now that's actually what I would be
doing, making more friends.

~~~
genbattle
Completely agree. The old adage is "it's now what you know, it's who you
know".

This is especially true in the computer industry. If you want to create a
startup you need to know people with money to fund you, and business/technical
people you can get to help you out with your ideas. On the other side, you can
get a great start on a job as a programmer if you know someone who's willing
to give you the time and exposure you need to learn and grow.

------
heynk
I started out with a good knowledge of HTML/CSS, learned the basic ropes of
javascript to meet my needs, and then dove into Ruby and Ruby on Rails. I'm
really happy to have chosen that path, as with RoR you can build cool
functioning prototypes without tons of experience (e.g. for me a month or two
of casual learning). RoR is also pretty common in the start up world, and just
knowing the ropes of it can be a great advantage even just as a designer.

I'm not sure what you're plans are for your year off, but I would live in a
city with lots of companies/industries and activities that interest you. Not
everyone feels this way, but the vibes of being in a big city aren't really
matched anywhere else

~~~
joshmlewis
I would love to live in just a city, period.

I live in the south, and it's not fun. I do love the city when I get to go but
living there costs a lot and I don't know how I'd pay for a decent place.
Unless any 'hacker' houses were available. Hmm.

------
aebit
You answered your question with your own final sentence:

"I have a huge passion for the web and learning new things."

That's exactly what you should focus on. What catches _your_ eye? Read up on
the why's and what-for's of each faction of web reality, from data storage to
real-time GUI processes. See what you think is most exciting, or which
elements of the "real world" you want to be a part of, and see how technology
helps them do their work better.

I hope you continue the path you are on: whatever direction you take, you will
be ahead of the many around you that don't have that Passion. Match your work
to your passion, and you can not help but excel-

Best wishes-

------
callmeed
Hard question to answer because 17 is such a transitional age.

When I was 17, the only things I had passion for was baseball & girls. So, I
guess I would have worked harder at the first.

I can't really say "I would have done X" because that's not who I was then.
BUT I do have a 17 year old daughter ... so, if you're asking what I would
tell her if she took a year off college, I think it would be: (a) don't get a
credit card, (b) pick an art/technology/cooking skill that can be learned in 3
-6 months and do it, (c) then either travel to a 3rd world country and
live/volunteer OR volunteer/intern at a startup

------
blackboxxx
Go towards your pain. Fix it, then share your solution with the world.

------
cmos
Visit as many friends as you can. Road trip every weekend!

~~~
joshmlewis
that sounds good actually.

------
lionhearted
Are you American?

If so, build a credit score. It'll take you 10-20 hours and make you thousands
of dollars.

Easiest way from a scratch: Go into your bank, deposit money into a CD, get a
secured loan against that CD.

Doing this correctly will make you lots later. I just got a couple new AMEX
cards with 75,000 membership reward point signing bonuses each. Those can be
used for $750 in statement credits. Yes, American Express just gave me $1,500
for signing up for new cards with them. Seriously. And that's just the tip of
the iceberg for illustrative purposes. Get a credit score. You in 5 years will
thank me for making/saving you thousands of dollars.

